# Electric Fireplaces $99



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

If anyone in the NE is looking to install an electric fireplace in their TT, Bob's Discount Furniture is selling just the fireplace unit itself for $99. DW and I were at the Dedham MA store and saw them. The model # is 23EF020GRA (23.75" wide X20" high X10" deep) this included a remote control.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cool...

You too could have a nice fireplace in your Outback.


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

I wish I was handy enough to do the install on the fireplace. Too cool!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bka4tcu said:


> I wish I was handy enough to do the install on the fireplace. Too cool!


If I can do it...you can do it.


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

I guess I missed the deal


----------

